# Fix Field Test In Lumia( windows 10)



## Gokul Rajan (Jan 14, 2017)

Field Test fix,

1 : Open your Interop tool 
2: Use the file path :SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings\PartnerImmediateDialStrings
3: Open the sting
4:add this key (space)##3282# and save
5:Restart your phone 
6pen your phone dial ##3282# Start The field test mode


----------



## uiqjirka (Jan 15, 2017)

Perfect


----------



## dxdy (Jan 15, 2017)

not working on L 950XL... added but results with error when enter ##3282#

to start Field Test on 950XL use App Folder (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/mapa-za-aplikacije/9wzdncrfj3c4)


----------



## uiqjirka (Jan 15, 2017)

Working perfect on my Lumia 950XL.

https://youtu.be/wLcmvohJdT8


----------



## dxdy (Jan 15, 2017)

uiqjirka said:


> Working perfect on my Lumia 950XL.
> 
> https://youtu.be/wLcmvohJdT8

Click to collapse



maybe on yours but not on my... my operator show error...


----------



## Satirus (Jan 17, 2017)

Doesn't work on lumia 730. Even with registry trick


----------



## djtonka (Jan 17, 2017)

It does work on 735 with AU
make an reg file  and import it in Interop Tools (remove empty spaces)



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Phone\Settings]
> "PartnerImmediateDialStrings"=hex(7):23,00,23,00,36,00,33,00,34,00,23,00,00,00,\
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jessenic (Jan 17, 2017)

By the way Lumia 950 and 650 do not need any registry edits, you can access the field test menu by typing this URL into Edge address bar: _mmo-ftdapp:_


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Jan 20, 2017)

djtonka said:


> It does work on 735 with AU
> make an reg file  and import it in Interop Tools (remove empty spaces)

Click to collapse



Use Interop Tool


----------



## winphouser (Jan 21, 2017)

Another way that works for me is open Edge and in address bar type mmo-ftdapp:


----------

